# Minnesota Commercial



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Greetings all, 

Has anyone modeled this line: Minnesota Commercial. Short line serving Minneapolis and St. Paul. Might be a fun switching line layout. Though I suppose I would have to redo all the paint/markings by hand. Still ..... 

Steve






Minnesota Commercial Railway


The Minnesota Commercial Railway operates 150 miles of trackage dedicated to serving the Twin Cities. We serve manufacturers, warehouses, lumber and steel transloads, and grain mills.




www.mnnr.net


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Didn't one of the major manufactures, do a run of Minnesota Commercial locomotives?


----------



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

ncrc5315 said:


> Didn't one of the major manufactures, do a run of Minnesota Commercial locomotives?


Very likely. A friend of mine used to work for them and he said that the owner intentionally acquired rare locomotives. My friend got to drive one of them (this ALCO) and said that the controls were so worn down that people had to write descriptions of what everything does with markers.


----------

